# Logik-Denkleistung erheblich steigern?



## Claus1985 (16. März 2005)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mich hier soeben angemeldet, da es ein Problem gibt, dass ich schon sehr lange habe und das mich einfach bedrückt.

Ich möchte es jezt mal so ausdrücken:

Ich glaube, dass meine Fähigkeit des logischen und mathematischen Denkens etwas schwerfällig ist. Das heißt konkret: Im Mathe- und Physikunterricht bin ich nicht gerade sehr gut, Denkaufgaben fallen mir teilweise schwer, allgemein alles, was mit logischem Denken zu tun hat, ist nicht meine Stärke. Alle in meiner Klasse haben einen Sachverhalt in Mathe viel schneller begriffen als ich. Ich bewundere Leute, die das alles aus dem Ärmel schütteln.

Das Problem: Eigentlich bin ich als notenmäßig durchschnittlicher Gymnasiast nicht dumm und mich fasziniert das auch alles so! Es ist ja überhaupt nicht so, dass ich der ganzen Sache gegenüber abgeneigt bin! Im Gegenteil, eigentlich bin ich ein Technik-Freak, sowohl in der Schule als auch im Freundes- und Familienkreis der Erstbefragte, seien es Computer-, Fernseh-, oder sonstige technische Probleme. Ich habe auch schon öfter versucht zu programmieren, aber auch das geht nur sehr lähmend voran: Wenn ich anfange, mich mit einer Programmiersprache zu beschäftigen, stecke ich dann immer irgendwie fest und komme nicht weiter, obwohl mich die ganze Thematik doch so wahnsinnig interessiert und ich das so wahnsinnig gern können würde!

Das Traurige an der ganzen Sache ist nun, dass ich das sehr gerne so könnte, wie andere Leute: ein Problem anschauen, kurz überlegen und die Lösung parat haben. Ich weiß nicht, warum ich da so schwerfällig bin, es wäre aber mein größter Traum, es nicht mehr zu sein.

Jezt meine Frage: Was würdet ihr in meiner Situation tun? Gedächtnistrainig? Mathe-Powerprogramm? Oder doch eine Programmiersprache?

Wie kann ich meine Denkleistung und meine steigern?

Vielen Dank für konstruktive Ratschläge,

Claus


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. März 2005)

Hi,

also ein Patentrezept für das, was du dir wünschst, hab ich natürlich nicht auf Lager.
Aber vielleicht hilft dir je wenigstens etwas anderes, was mir spontan zu deinem Problem einfällt.

Du siehst dein Interesse an einer Sache und dann nur noch die eigene Schwäche, es nicht zu "können".
Aber vielleicht macht es Sinn, einfach mal die Richtung zu ändern, aus der du die Sache betrachtest?
Vielleicht ist eben deine Stärke auf einem anderen Gebiet und du zeichnest dich trotzdem
durch ein sehr breites Interesse aus. Vielleicht ist es ja weniger eine Schwäche von dir,
sondern eine Stärke, die du erst erkennen musst?

Wenn du Möglichkeiten findest, dein Können in der gewünschten Richtung zu erweitern,
dann wünsche ich dir natürlich viel Erfolg (und Freude) dabei. Aber falls nicht, dann versuch
es einfach als Stärke zu betrachten, dass du auch ohne ein gewisses Können ein Interesse
für bestimmte Dinge entwickeln kannst. Menschen mit Scheuklappen, die nur in eine
Richtung rennen, gibt's wahrlich mehr als genug.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Claus1985 (16. März 2005)

Das stimmt, ich habe wahrlich eine Menge interessen. Und dass man nicht auf allen Gebieten alles können kann, ist auch klar. Die Sache ist nur, die, dass es mir so wichtig ist.
Eigentlich steht die Technik im Mittelpunkt meines Lebens, ich war schon immer ein Bastler (auch wenn ich die Schaltkreise des Elektrobaukastens nie komplett verstanden habe usw.),
ich sitze viel am PC, ich bin grundsätzlich technikinteressiert.
In meinem Beruf, der mit Sicherheit was mit IT zu tun hat werde ich es bestimmt brauchen. Das Paradoxe an der Sache ist ja auch, dass das logische Denken alle anderen PC-Freaks dann auch (richtig) gut können - oder sie sind keine Freaks. Bei mir ist sozusagen eine riesengroße Interesse vorhanden, bloß die Anlage dazu fehlt mir. Ich wäre ja auch bereit DAFÜR in anderen Richtungen (Interessen) kürzer zu treten.

Ich weiß halt bloß nicht, wie ich vorgehen kann, oder wohin ich mich wenden könnte!

Trotzdem schonmal danke soweit,

Claus


----------



## Jedimaster (29. März 2005)

Hallo Claus!

Du kannst Deine Denkleistung sehr wohl trainieren.. jeder hat zwar eine gewisse Veranlagung etwas weniger oder besser zu erlernen, aber im Grunde glaube ich, dass wir doch alle diesselbe Hardware besitzen ;-)

Versuch's doch mal damit: Lerne doch am besten eine einfache Programmier- bzw. Skriptsprache und steigere Dich langsam damit. Auch wenn der Zeitrahmen oft unrealistisch ist: Ein solches "XXX in 21 Tagen"- Buch kann ich Dir empfehlen. Dann fang nebenbei auch damit an Schach und Dame zu spielen und besorg Dir einen Zauberwürfel oder ähnliches Spielzeugs. Wenn Du Dich diesen Sachen regelmäßig ein kleines bischen widmest, machst Du sicher sehr bald Fortschritte..

..und hier noch ein Tipp für physikalische Sachen: Wann immer Du etwas von Formel liest, versuche Dir dazu einige Bilder, wenn möglich auch animierte Grafiken zu besorgen oder fahr ins Technik-Museum und schau Dir die Pendel oder Generatoren in echt an. Bei Hausaufgaben mit Formeln malst Du Dir dann am besten immer viele Skizzen zu den Aufgaben auf.. das ist wichtig, denn damit trainierst Du beide Gehirnhälften gleichzeitig und stellst Verknüpfungen dazwischen her.
Du lernst damit indirekt effizienter zu arbeiten und es sollte Dir bald leichter fallen mit den Sachen umzugehen.

Viel Erfolg und Gruß,
 JediMaster


----------



## therealcharlie (29. März 2005)

Na, dass Technik-Freaks die Lösung immer sofort parat haben würde ic nicht immer unbedingt der Tatsache zuschreiben, dass sie logisch Denken können. Wenn man viel programmiert steht man gezwungenermaßen auch vor vielen Problemen, zu denen man dan mühsam Lösungen erarbeitet. Bedeutet, dass Erfahrung auch ein großer Punkt ist, der da noch zu beachten ist. Wenn du immer schön übst, und trainierst, wie beschrieben, wirds sicherlich kein Problem sein. Aber Mathe sollte man schon verstehen. Noten sind unwichtig, auswendiglernen ist unnötig, wichtig ist einzig und allein das verstehen. und dabei sind Sachbeispiele recht hilfreich, wie dir ja schon gesagt wurde.


----------



## Rena Hermann (30. März 2005)

Lass mal den Begriff "Logik" beiseite. Der implementiert viel zu oft so was wie "wenn a, dann b", also vom Anfang (Startpunkt) an gedacht
Problemlösungen (auch bei der Programmierung) haben erst in zweiter Linie damit zu tun. Vom Zielpunkt her zu denken und dieses dann auf einzelne Schritte runterzubrechen macht mehr Sinn ... und da sind durchaus auch Intuition und Phantasie gewichtige Faktoren.

Ich sag das aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich war zwar in Mathe recht gut, in Physik aber eine Niete. Ersteres aus heutiger Sicht weil ich vermutlich gut "Regeln lernen" konnte. Der praktische Bezug bzw. das Übersetzen dieser Regeln in reale Aufgabenstellungen - Fehlanzeige. Ja ich hatte nicht mal das Bedürfnis, das zu tun. 

Heute bin ich Entwickler (also nicht Programmierer ... da würden mir die Freaks hier auch an den Hals springen *g*), sprich ich erstelle Anwendungen die auf - teilweise programmeigene - Scriptsprachen beruhen. Ja und da kommt schon mal z.B. vor, dass was "pendeln" muss, mit entsprechende Abbremsung an den Endpunkten.
Der Freak hätte dann die Sinusfunktion im Kopf und entsprechende Formeln und sieht das ganze als mathematische Berechnung.

Ich hingegen hab (durch viel Lesen, auch mitlesen in Foren) nun das _Bild_ der Sinuskurve vor Augen und denke, dass sich diese Werte (schnell ansteigend -> weniger schnell ansteigend -> erreichen des höchsten Punkts ->  langsam abfallend -> schnell abfallend  -> weniger schnell abfallend ...) doch vielleicht dazu verwenden lassen könnte. Na und dann wird halt rumgesucht und rumprobiert. 
Und keine Rede davon, dass ich diese Zusammenhänge damals in der Schule auch nur geahnt hätte - nein, damals hab ich's halt auswendig gelernt.

Will heißen: Lass dir Zeit. "Logik" kommt ggf., wenn du sie brauchst, bei konkreter für dich wichtiger und ggf. extern aufgegebener Aufgabenstellung (manchmal ist es auch nur der innere Schweinehund, der bei "eigenen" Ideen oft sein "dann lass ich's halt, ist nicht so wichtig und viel zu anstrengend" durchsetzt ) und wenn du dich nicht daran festklammerst sondern verschiedene Wege um zum Ziel zu kommen "zulässt".
Und wenn nicht - gibt auch noch andere Berufe im IT-Bereich

Gruß
Rena

PS: Vermutlich hat jeder schon mal von der unterschiedlichen Funktion der beiden Gehirnhälften gehört, also rational/konkret/logisch vs. emotional/abstrakt/intuitiv. Mathematik gehört - kaum zu glauben aber es ist so - zur zweiten Kategorie. Zweifler mögen nachgoogeln. 

PPS: Nur so interessehalber - bist du ein "umtrainierter" Linkshänder?


----------



## Fiene (5. April 2005)

Hallo,
 mach dir wegen dem durchschnittlichen Mathematischen Verständnis keine Sorgen, das macht uns Menschen aus. Nicht jeder hat seine Stärken im musischen Bereich (Mathe, Physik und Musik). Meine liegen zwar da, aber in allen Fächern wo Sprache eine Rolle spielt oder in Wiso oder Chemie war und bin ich eine Niete, obwohl meine Interessen auch weit gefächert sind. Mit der Englischen Grammatik hab ich leider mein Abi versiebt. Ich bekomme sie noch immer nicht rein und trotzdem muss ich gelegentlich Englisch sprechen. Und meine Deutsche Rechtschreibung ist auch nur antrainiert, begreifen tu ich das immer noch nicht. Aber ich lasse dennoch den Kopf nicht hängen und arbeite an meinen Defiziten (außer an Chemie, brauch ich nicht so oft) 
 Vielleicht bist du ein Praktiker und kein Theoretiker. Und du kannst glücklich sein, dass du ein gesundes Verhältnis von Stärken und Schwächen hast. Ich habe in meiner Verwandschaft jemanden der nur Stärken hat und hochbegabt ist, und er ist total unglücklich damit. Weil er für alle Berufe geeignet ist und so viele Vorlieben hat. Damit den Richtigen Beruf zu finden ist fast Unmöglich. 
 Ich kann dir nur raten dei logisches Denken zu trainieren, das kann man nämlich! Dafür gibt es von GEO spezielle Sonderhefte und es gibt spezielle Bücher dafür. Das braucht nur Zeit und ständige Wiederholung. Und um den geeigneten Beruf zu finden kannst du dich bei deinem Arbeitsamt erkundigen, die machen auch Eignungstests und die sind gut. Habe ich auch zweimal gemacht und so meine beiden Berufe gefunden. Nennen sich zwar Psychologischer Test ist aber kein Psychologe da. Ich kann dir das empfehlen schon um deine Stärken herauszufinden und die zu fördern, die sollten nicht verkümmern. 
 Und abschließend will ich nur noch sagen: Es gibt keine Dummen Menschen, nur solche, die nichts aus sich machen.

 Kopf hoch
 Fiene


----------



## scooty78 (23. April 2005)

Jetzt will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben!   

Während meiner Schulzeit war ich nicht gerade der schnellste, hab halt immer im Unterricht geschlafen, nach Schulschluss ein Tütchen durchgezogen und dann einen guten Schluck Bier hinterher....   
Das spornt Dein Hirn nicht wirklich großartig an!
Jedenfalls habe ich dies mit zunehmenden Alter abgelegt und mich entschlossen meine erste Programmiersprache zu lernen. Die erste ist echt hart aber Du darfst einfach nicht aufgeben und wenn Du nicht mehr weiterkommst.... dafür gibt es Foren wie dieses.... Mir hat es damals geholfen. Um so mehr Du dich damit beschäftigst um so leichter fällt es Dir. Vielleicht kennst Du den Spruch *"Das Gehirn ist ein Muskel, mann kann es trainieren!"* Dieser Spruch stimmt! Also, nicht die anderen bewundern  sondern in die Hände spucken und besser werden  ;-] 
Du packst das schon...


----------

